# Η γλώσσα μας συρρικνώνεται



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2009)

Η γλώσσα μας, παρά την τεράστια σημασία της για τον πολιτισμό μας, στις μέρες μας συρρικνώνεται. Πού οφείλεται το φαινόμενο και πώς θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί; Οι απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα αυτά θα περιληφθούν σε άρθρο που δημοσιεύεις στη σχολική εφημερίδα.

Θέμα έκθεσης από τις απολυτήριες εξετάσεις της Γ' Γυμνασίου του σχολείου όπου δουλεύω. Το μεταφέρω αυτούσιο από την κόλλα των θεμάτων.

Το θέμα με εξόργισε. Για πολλοστή φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια, θυμήθηκα την εποχή που ήμουν μαθητής και μου ζητούσαν να αναπτύξω θέσεις οι οποίες μου φαίνονταν εντελώς αυθαίρετες. Συχνά διαμαρτυρόμουν και η εκάστοτε φιλόλογος (ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη χρήση του θηλυκού γένους, αλλά πάντοτε γυναίκες μου τύχαιναν) συνήθως θύμωνε, θεωρώντας ότι ήθελα να της χαλάσω το μάθημα, και μου ζητούσε να σταματήσω να κάνω τον αντιρρησία. 

(Μικρή παρένθεση, αλλά αρκετά ενοχλητική βρήκα και την τρίτη περίοδο, όπου συνυπάρχει με περίεργο τρόπο ένας μέλλοντας σε παθητική φωνή με ενεστώτα β' ενικού σε ενεργητική φωνή, και όπου η διατύπωση "οι απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα αυτά θα περιληφθούν σε άρθρο" ακούγεται σαν απειλή!)

Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι η συνέχεια.
Έπιασα λοιπόν μερικούς από τους μαθητές και τις μαθήτριες που εξετάστηκαν στα συγκεκριμένα θέματα και τους ρώτησα τι έγραψαν, και κατά πόσο συμφωνούσαν ότι όντως η γλώσσα μας συρρικνώνεται. Οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούσαν, ενώ ένας-δύο που δεν πολυσυμφωνούσαν δεν εξέφρασαν τη διαφωνία τους στην έκθεση που έγραψαν, για να μην διακινδυνεύσουν τον βαθμό τους. 
Πού οφείλεται λοιπόν η συρρίκνωση της γλώσσας μας, σύμφωνα με τους μαθητές του σχολείου μου; "Οι νέες τεχνολογίες, τα ΜΜΕ, οι γονείς και η παιδεία φταίνε", μου είπε η πρώτη μαθήτρια. "Τα ΜΜΕ, το ίντερνετ, το σχολείο", ο δεύτερος μαθητής. "Τα ΜΜΕ και η παγκοσμιοποίηση", ο τρίτος. "Η τεχνολογία, η τηλεόραση, η οικογένεια και η κακή παιδεία", η τέταρτη. Και ούτω καθεξής. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, εισέπραξα καμιά δεκαριά πανομοιότυπες απαντήσεις, από παιδιά με αρκετά διαφορετικές ιδιοσυγκρασίες και αντιλήψεις. 

Πονηρεύτηκα ότι το θέμα ήταν δουλεμένο, και όντως έτσι αποδείχθηκε. Όχι όμως όπως ακριβώς περίμενα. 
Μου λέει μια μαθήτρια: "φταίει η τηλεόραση, το ίντερνετ..."
"Το σχολείο;" τη ρώτησα. 
"Α ναι, ξέχασα να το γράψω. Ε, δεν είναι εύκολο να τα θυμάσαι όλα."
Αιφνιδιάστηκα λίγο: "Δηλαδή υπήρχαν συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις που έπρεπε να θυμάσαι;"
"Βέβαια, μας τις είχε δώσει η κύρια Μ. σε φωτοτυπίες. Αλλά είναι πολλές και δεν μπορείς να τις μάθεις όλες απ' έξω."
Τη ρώτησα μήπως τις είχε μαζί της και όντως τις είχε στην τσάντα της. 

Ιδού λοιπόν οι σωστές απαντήσεις, σύμφωνα με το βοήθημα που φωτοτύπησε η φίλτατη συνάδελφος και μοίρασε στα παιδιά:

*Αίτια γλωσσικής συρρίκνωσης*
*1. Ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας:* Η ραγδαία τεχνολογική εξέλιξη απλουστεύει τη ζωή του ανθρώπου και τις επικοινωνιακές του ανάγκες. Παράλληλα, η χρήση των τεχνολογικών επιτευγμάτων στην καθημερινή ζωή επέβαλε στο λεξιλόγιό μας μια σειρά εξειδικευμένων τεχνικών όρων. Τέλος, ο ρυθμός της ζωής στις σύγχρονες πολιτείες χαρακτηρίζεται από το άγχος, την ταχύτητα, τη βιασύνη, αλλά και την αποξένωση, την αλλοτρίωση, τη μοναξιά.
*2. Λειτουργία των ΜΜΕ:* Η εικόνα, με την παντοδυναμία της, παραγκωνίζει τον λόγο, γραπτό και προφορικό. Επίσης, η πολυσήμαντη εκφραστικότητα, η αρμονία και η ποιητικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας βιάζονται από τη συμπιεσμένη και κωδικοποιημένη μορφή που απαιτεί, για την απρόσκοπτη κατανάλωσή του, το διαφημιστικό ή "ενημερωτικό" μήνυμα. Τέλος, μια μεγάλη μερίδα των λειτουργών των ΜΜΕ κακοποιεί βάναυσα τη γλώσσα χωρίς δική του υπαιτιότητα πολλές φορές.
*3. Λειτουργία του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος:* Τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα ειδικά των αναπτυγμένων χωρών της Δύσης, είναι πλέον προσανατολισμένα στην εξειδικευμένη και τεχνοκρατική παιδεία. Έτσι, η διδασκαλία της γλώσσας στο ελληνικό σχολείο είναι περιορισμένη χρονικά και επιφανειακή. Από την άλλη, η ανεδαφική παιδεία, που προσφέρεται στους μελλοντικούς λειτουργούς της εκπαίδευσης, δημιουργεί δασκάλους με ανεπαρκή γλωσσική κατάρτιση και επομένως ανίκανους να εμπνεύσουν τη "γλωσσική αγωνία" στους μαθητές τους.
*4. Λειτουργία της οικογένειας:* Οι γονείς διαθέτουν σήμερα ελάχιστο χρόνο στην ανατροφή των παιδιών τους με αποτέλεσμα να περιορίζονται αισθητά τα γλωσσικά ερεθίσματα μέσω των οποίων αναπτύσσεται η γλωσσική ικανότητα του ατόμου.

*Λύσεις για την αντιμετώπιση της γλωσσικής συρρίκνωσης*
*1. Εκπαίδευση:* Οι αξίες της ανθρωπιστικής παιδείας είναι ανάγκη να διαποτίσουν το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στην οργάνωση και τη λειτουργία του. Γι' αυτό απαιτούνται καταρτισμένοι και γλωσσικά ευαισθητοποιημένοι δάσκαλοι, άρτια μέσα και μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας.
*2. Προβολή του βιβλίου:* Ο γραπτός λόγος είναι συνήθως περισσότερο φροντισμένος, αν και όχι πάντα το ίδιο άμεσος και ζωντανός, από τον προφορικό. Έτσι, το βιβλίο είναι το αποτελεσματικότερο μέσο εμπλουτισμού μιας γλώσσας και εθισμού των αναγνωστών στην άρτια χρήση της.
*3. ΜΜΕ:* Το παράδειγμα των προσώπων που χειρίζονται "δημόσια" τον λόγο είναι καθοριστικής σημασίας, αφού τα πρόσωπα αυτά συνήθως προβάλλονται ως γλωσσικά πρότυπα.

Δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω. Θέλω όμως να πω αυτό που με καίει: 
Πολύς λόγος γίνεται για τα προβλήματα της παιδείας, και ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του. Εγώ λοιπόν θα πω ότι αν το μάθημα της γλώσσας διδάσκεται έτσι (και δεν πρόκειται επ' ουδενί για μεμονωμένο παράδειγμα), τότε δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουμε πολύ μακριά για τη ρίζα του προβλήματος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

Ντοκουμέντο! Με λίγα λόγια, τους λένε: ασχολείστε με τους υπολογιστές, βλέπετε τηλεόραση και θεωρείτε πιο χρήσιμα τα μαθηματικά από τα αρχαία; Πώς περιμένετε λοιπόν να έχει πλούτο και ποιητικότητα η γλώσσα σας; Με εκπαιδευτικούς που δεν μπορούν να σας εμπνεύσουν και γονείς που δεν προλαβαίνουν να ασχοληθούν μαζί σας, μήπως ζητάτε πολλά; Για να μη συρρικνωθεί η γλώσσα σας (ενδιαφέρον νόσημα αυτό), πηγαίνετε σε κανένα φροντιστήριο (γιατί πού να περιμένετε να αλλάξει τώρα το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα), διαβάστε και κανένα βιβλίο μόνοι σας και κάντε και καμιά διαμαρτυρία να αρχίσουν να μιλάνε σωστά ελληνικά στα ΜΜΕ — οι προτεινόμενες λύσεις έχουν τηλεγραφική διατύπωση και ελπίζω οι μαθητές να κατέληξαν σε καλύτερη ερμηνεία από τη δική μου. Φοβάμαι ότι εγώ, ούτε με λυσάρι δεν την περνάω την έκθεση.

Το άσχημο είναι ότι, κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τέτοια, η γλώσσα είναι αυτοσκοπός. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα χειροπιαστό κίνητρο που να συγκινεί τα παιδιά (π.χ. έτσι θα ρίχνεις πιο εύκολα τις γκόμενες). Από εκείνες τις έρμες τις αξίες της ανθρωπιστικής παιδείας, γιατί ξεπηδά μόνο η γλωσσική ευαισθητοποίηση; Και, τέλος, εκτός από τη «γλωσσική αγωνία» (πώς να τη νιώσουν τα παιδιά όταν τους τρώει η αγωνία για το αύριο;), γιατί δεν βλέπουμε περισσότερη αγωνία για μέθοδο, για ανάλυση, για οργάνωση, για εμβάθυνση, για δόμηση σκέψης, για έρευνα, για συνεργασία, για ειλικρινή επικοινωνία, για αμφισβήτηση; Πώς είπατε;


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2009)

Ακριβώς, είναι ντοκουμέντο.

Παναγιώτη, αν δεν έχεις σοβαρή αντίρρηση θα το αναδημοσιέψω στο ιστολόγιό μου, έτσι όπως το γράφεις, κοπυπαστηδόν.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2009)

Κι ένιωθα αποβραδίς κάτι μυστήριες μυρμηγκιές στο στόμα, και κοιτιέμαι το πρωί στον καθρέφτη και τι να δω; Η έρμη η γλώσσα μου είχε γίνει σα χουρμάς, κατσιασμένη και ρυτιδιασμένη.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα χειροπιαστό κίνητρο που να συγκινεί τα παιδιά (π.χ. *έτσι θα ρίχνεις πιο εύκολα τις γκόμενες*).



Πράγμα που ισχύει 100%! :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Πράγμα που ισχύει 100%! :)



Ενώ άμα την έχεις συρρικνωμένη (τη γλώσσα, πάντα), στο ράφι σε βλέπω...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Απορώ γιατί σας κάνει εντύπωση. Πάντα αυτά δεν μας ζητούσανε και μας μαθαίνανε να γράφουμε; Συμβατικούρες. Κάποια πράγματα δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ...

Υ.Γ. την υπογεννητικότητα και τους μετανάστες ξεχάσανε.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος, κι εγώ τα ίδια θυμάμαι ότι μας λέγανε στα φροντιστήρια.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2009)

Μωρέ τα ίδια -χειρότερα όχι πάντως, είναι θλιβερά το ίδιο πράγμα. 

Μόνο που τώρα πολλοί από αυτούς που διδάσκουν τα παιδιά είναι συνομήλικοί μας... 30άρηδες. Και βαρυγκομούσαν κι αυτοί μόλις 15 χρόνια πριν για τα "παγκόσμια χωριά" και τα "φαινόμενα αλλοτρίωσης και αποξένωσης". Α, μην ξεχάσω τον "εξανδραποδισμό" (μα είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί αυτή η λέξη να γίνει πασπαρτού σε όλες τις εκθέσεις, είτε είσαι μαθητής του 12 είτε του 19; Και, τέλος πάντων, ποιο 17χρονο χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες λέξεις - και γιατί να το κάνει; Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο γέλιο -ή/και κλάμα- μπορεί να ρίχνουν οι διορθωτές με συναίσθηση στις πανελλήνιες...)

Δυστυχώς, εκτός από άλλα πολλά κι ενδιαφέρονται που έχουμε πει και σε άλλα σχετικά νήματα, αυτό που διακρίνω είναι μια απέραντη βαρεμάρα... βαρεμάρα από τον κάθε εμπλεκόμενο: από αυτούς που βάζουν τα θέματα των εξετάσεων μέχρι τους καθηγητές στα σχολεία ή τα φροντιστήρια. Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το πόσο πολύ βαριούνται αυτοί οι άνθρωποι... αράχνες έχουν πιάσει. 5-10 λεπτά να το σκέφτονταν λίγο παραπάνω, όλο και κάτι πιο έξυπνο θα τους κατέβαινε να συζητήσουν μέσα στην τάξη με τα παιδιά για ένα θέμα όπως αυτό της γλώσσας - δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάτι θα έχει πάρει το αυτί τους ότι το πράγμα έχει πολλές (και πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσες) διαστάσεις... Τζίζας, που λένε κι οι Αμερικάνοι.

Υ.Γ. Μα γιατί αγχώνονται; Αφού η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η πιο πλούσια στον κόσμο, τόσα εκατομμύρια λέξεις έχει, το λέει και το βιβλίο Γκίνες και ένα σωρό ακαδημαϊκοί. Μέχρι να συρρικνωθεί τόσο όσο να φτάσει τις άλλες, πτωχές γλωσσούλες του συρμού, έχουμε καιρό μωρέ...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Ξέχασες την αλλοτροίωση


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

curry said:


> Α, μην ξεχάσω τον "*εξανδραποδισμό*" (μα είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί αυτή η λέξη να γίνει πασπαρτού σε όλες τις εκθέσεις, είτε είσαι μαθητής του 12 είτε του 19;



LOL και πάλι LOL. Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη "άγνωστη" λέξη που έμαθα από τον Παπανούτσο!


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Παπανούτσο!



Μανούλα μου, φαντάσματα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ξέχασες την αλλοτροίωση


........


curry said:


> Και βαρυγκομούσαν κι αυτοί μόλις 15 χρόνια πριν για τα "παγκόσμια χωριά" και τα "φαινόμενα αλλοτρίωσης και αποξένωσης".


----------



## Philip (Jun 12, 2009)

Καμιά επαφή με την ελληνική/παγκόσμια/καθημερινή πραγματικότητα. Αλλά δεν είστε οι μόνοι. Απόσπασμα από το The people of Aritama (όπου δυο ανθρωπολόγοι, οι Gerardo και Alicia Eichel-Dolmatoff μελετούσαν, πριν από 50 χρόνια, το σχολικό επίπεδο σ' ένα χωριό της Κολομβίας:

... we assisted at [sic] the final examination of fourth graders, in reality pupils who had attended for five or six years, and we heard the following questions. "What impelled Colombus' ships?" Answer: "The wind." "How does the hen sleep?" Answer; "Standing" ... However, none of the children was able to answer our questions: "What is the capital of Colombia? Who is the Pope? Where is Venezuela?"
This sort of confusion and misinformation pervades every subject taught at school, and the teachers are certainly not aware of it. To them, there are two kinds of knowledge: the empirical knowledge acquired in everyday experience and the 'abstract' knowledge taught at school. These are the two sets of viewpoints, two manners of seeing things, and they are not necessarily related or interdependent. The knowledge acquired at school may contradict actual experience (or vice versa), but school learning is 'better' because it is 'civilised' knowledge.

Δηλ. υπάρχουν (υπήρχαν) και χειρότερα. Και μη χειρότερα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Τελικά, σε όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου, ανάλογα προβλήματα έχουνε. Δεν θυμάμαι πού διάβαζα ότι στην Αμερική, τα αναγνωστικά (ή τέλος πάντων τα διδακτικά βιβλία) έχουν σαν θέμα τους το the shopping mall!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2009)

Αλλοτροίωση είναι όταν οι κακοί εξωγήινοι με τα μηχανήματά τους δημιουργούν μια "άλλη Τροία", για να μπερδευτούν οι Αχαιοί και να αποβιβαστούν αλλού.

Άσχετοι, όλοι σας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αλλοτροίωση είναι όταν οι κακοί εξωγήινοι με τα μηχανήματά τους δημιουργούν μια "άλλη Τροία", για να μπερδευτούν οι Αχαιοί και να αποβιβαστούν αλλού.
> 
> Άσχετοι, όλοι σας.


Σωστός για την αλλοτροίωση 
και την αλλοτρίωση


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Έχω μια απορία όμως: δεν μπορεί ο μαθητής που διαφωνεί να γράψει έκθεση για το γιατί διαφωνεί; Μπορεί.
Γιατί δεν το κάνει;
Γιατί πρώτον δεν τον έχει μάθει το σχολείο / οι γονείς κλπ να μην φοβάται να πει τη γνώμη του,
δεύτερον δεν έχει επιχειρήματα, ώστε να στηρίξει τη διαφωνία του, γιατί δεν είχε λάβει βοήθημα με επιχειρήματα κατά και τρίτον, ο καθηγητής που διορθώνει δε θέλει να διαβάσει την έκθεση και να την διορθώσει, θέλει να της ρίξει ματιά και να μην κουραστεί κι ο ίδιος.

Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται το στυλ των θεμάτων που βλέπω πάντως. Θυμάμαι στο σχολείο μας έδιναν μια πρόταση και μας έλεγαν να γράψουμε υπέρ και κατά, πλέον τους δίνουν έτοιμο τι να γράψουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Ως προς αυτό που λες, και έχεις ένα δίκιο που απορείς, θυμάμαι ότι όποτε οι μαθητές διαφωνούσαμε με την πορεία προς την οποία μας κατεύθυνε το θέμα (παγκόσμιο χωριό και αηδίες), οι καθηγητές μας έβαζαν πάγο, προσπαθώντας να μας επαναφέρουν στον «ίσιο» δρόμο. Όσο λογικα επιχειρήματα κι αν προβάλλαμε.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2009)

Η δική μου σχολική/φροντιστηριακή εμπειρία (η οποία έληξε το 1994):
Οι καθηγητές (δηλαδή οι φιλόλογοι και στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν 50-50 άντρες-γυναίκες) σε γυμνάσιο-λύκειο, πλην μιας φωτεινής εξαίρεσης στην Α' Λυκείου, δεν ενδιαφέρονταν ούτε καν να μας δώσουν "προκατ" ανάπτυξη κειμένου. Μας πέταγαν ένα θέμα και πήγαιναν για καφέ - σας το ορκίζομαι, στην Γ' Λυκείου γινόταν το έλα να δεις στην αίθουσα, ο καθηγητής μας άφηνε μόνους μας 2 ώρες για να γράψουμε έκθεση!!! Φανταστείτε να μην ήταν χρονιά πανελληνίων δηλαδή...
Τα "προκάτ" θέματα τα γνώρισα στο φροντιστήριο, στην Γ' Λυκείου. Επειδή ήμουν παιδάκι που πάντα την έβρισκε με το γράψιμο και την έμπνευση και την πρωτοτυπία καθότι φύση ανταγωνιστική και με μια μανία διαφοροποίησης, είχα φρικάρει εντελώς με τα παγκόσμια χωριά και τα ... διαστημικά χωράφια - αλλά πιο πολύ με τον εξανδραποδισμό. Νομίζω ότι σας έχω γράψει αλλού τι κατάφερα στις πανελλήνιες με αυτά τα μυαλά - μια τρύπα στο νερό.
Παρόλα αυτά, αν και η καθηγήτρια μάς έπρηζε με όλα αυτά τα κλισέ - ο Παπανούτσος, πανταχού παρών φυσικά - γενικά επικροτούσε τη δημιουργικότητα (η καθηγήτρια, όχι ο Παπανούτσος)...

Η φωτεινή εξαίρεση μάς πρόσφερε μερικούς από τους πιο ζωντανούς διαλόγους που έχουν γίνει ποτέ σε σχολική τάξη. Καλά να είναι...


----------



## crystal (Jun 12, 2009)

Στην Β' Λυκείου, σε μια έκθεση, είχαμε θέμα την ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού στην Ελλάδα. Ζήτησα από την καθηγήτρια να με αφήσει να γράψω ελεύθερα, σε πιο δημοσιογραφικό στιλ, να φύγω λίγο από το επιβεβλημένο πλαίσιο. «Εντάξει», μου είπε, «είμαι περίεργη να δω τι θα κάνεις». Πήρα 19. Όταν μου την επέστρεψε με τον βαθμό, μου είπε «αν γράψεις έτσι στις Πανελλήνιες, δεν θα πιάσεις ούτε τη βάση». Διορθώτρια και η ίδια.
Καλοί και κακοί, οι καθηγητές είναι εκεί για να προετοιμάσουν τα παιδιά για την εξέταση του Ιουνίου. Όταν το ίδιο το σύστημα τους επιβάλλει τη νόρμα, τι μπορούν να κάνουν; Ιδιαίτερα μέσα στο δίωρο που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα ανά βδομάδα. Απλά ο ευσυνείδητος, την ώρα που μοιράζει το μάτσο τις φωτοτυπίες, θα ξεκαθαρίσει στην τάξη πως «αυτό είναι, μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, πρέπει να προετοιμαστείτε έτσι».


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Αυτή εδώ πάντως για την ίδια έκθεση, την βλέπω να κόβεται πανελλαδικά.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη "άγνωστη" λέξη που έμαθα από τον Παπανούτσο!


Αααρργκ!! Παλιάνθρωπε, γιατί μου θύμισες αυτό το όνομα;

Κάτω ο Παπανούτσος, ζήτω ο Πανούτσος!
_Οργάνωση για την Ποδοσφαιροποίηση του Δοκιμιακού Λόγου_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 12, 2009)

Philip said:


> This sort of confusion and misinformation pervades every subject taught at school, and the teachers are certainly not aware of it. To them, there are two kinds of knowledge: the empirical knowledge acquired in everyday experience and the 'abstract' knowledge taught at school. These are the two sets of viewpoints, two manners of seeing things, and they are not necessarily related or interdependent. The knowledge acquired at school may contradict actual experience (or vice versa), but school learning is 'better' because it is 'civilised' knowledge.
> [/COLOR]


Και σε σχέση με αυτό που λέει η SBE


> Έχω μια απορία όμως: δεν μπορεί ο μαθητής που διαφωνεί να γράψει έκθεση για το γιατί διαφωνεί; Μπορεί.
> Γιατί δεν το κάνει;
> Γιατί ... δεύτερον δεν έχει επιχειρήματα, ώστε να στηρίξει τη διαφωνία του, γιατί δεν είχε λάβει βοήθημα με επιχειρήματα


, 
νομίζω ότι φιλόλογοι και διορθωτές στις εξετάσεις προσδοκούν να διαβάσουν εκθέσεις μαθητών που, όπως για παράδειγμα αυτό το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει ο Philip, θα έδειχναν ξεκάθαρο μυαλό και κριτική άποψη για το θέμα που πραγματεύονται. Δηλαδή δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι όποιος δεν γράφει υπνωτιστικά κλισέ δεν έχει τύχη. Απλώς είναι απαιτητικότερο το εγχείρημα γιατί η αποτυχημένη και συνθηματική αμφισβήτηση ενοχλεί διπλά σαν αναίδεια και εξυπνακισμός, και αυτό κοστίζει στα γραπτά. Ενώ με τις πάγιες βαρεμάρες εξασφαλίζεις μια μέση επίδοση, ούτε του ύψους ούτε του βάθους.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 12, 2009)

Όσο κι αν απεχθάνομαι τη λογική ότι ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα, θα είχα ελάχιστες αντιρρήσεις αν μιλούσαμε για προετοιμασία μαθητών για τις πανελλήνιες. Να υπενθυμίσω μόνο ότι το θέμα δόθηκε στις απολυτήριες εξετάσεις της Γ' _Γυμνασίου_.


Υ.Γ. Νίκο, να το αναδημοσιεύσεις με τις ευλογίες μου. Το πολύ πολύ να παρεξηγηθεί η καθηγήτρια αν τύχει να το διαβάσει (πράγμα απίθανο). Θα το αντέξω.


----------



## sarant (Jun 13, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Υ.Γ. Νίκο, να το αναδημοσιεύσεις με τις ευλογίες μου. Το πολύ πολύ να παρεξηγηθεί η καθηγήτρια αν τύχει να το διαβάσει (πράγμα απίθανο). Θα το αντέξω.



Αμ' έπος (και πριν από το έπος, δηλαδή):
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/12/syrrik/


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Αναγνώστης του ιστολογίου πρόσθεσε εκεί σύνδεσμο σε άρθρο του Βήματος (με ημερομηνία 9/5/1999), που τα λέει όλα και από μέσα. Το αντιγράφω:

Η Έκθεση Ιδεών ως κλάδος της λογοτεχνίας του τρόμου
Δ. ΦΥΣΣΑΣ | Κυριακή 9 Μαΐου 1999

1. Το νεοελληνικό φροντιστηριακό φαινόμενο έχει προφανώς συμβάλει στη μορφή που έχουν λάβει τα σχολικά μαθήματα τόσο ως προς το περιεχόμενο όσο και ως προς τη διδακτική και τον τρόπο εξέτασης. Το φροντιστήριο έχει στη χώρα μας αποβεί συνδιαμορφωτής της εκπαίδευσης, μαζί με το υπουργείο Παιδείας και τα σχολεία.

2. Όσον αφορά όμως την Έκθεση Ιδεών δεν πρόκειται για συνδιαμόρφωση, αλλά για σχεδόν κατ' αποκλειστικότητα γέννησή της στα φροντιστήρια.

3. Διδάσκω όσο μπορεί να διδαχθεί ­ το μάθημα αυτό σε αθηναϊκά φροντιστήρια επί 21 χρόνια. Μελετώ και σχολιάζω γύρω στα 1.000 μαθητικά γραπτά τον χρόνο. Παρακολουθώ τα «εκθεσιολόγια» που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. Η βασική μου παρατήρηση μπορεί να συνοψιστεί στο εξής: κυρίαρχες τάσεις είναι η τυποποίηση, η αποστήθιση και η καταστροφολογία. Η τυποποίηση και η αποστήθιση («αυτό είναι το σχεδιάγραμμα που θα ακολουθήσεις»... «αυτοί είναι δύο-τρεις πρόλογοι· να τους μάθετε απέξω και να διαλέξετε, ανάλογα με το θέμα, όποιον ταιριάζει») είναι η λογική κατάληξη ανθρώπων που θεωρούν ότι έχουν βρει τη μία και μοναδική αλήθεια (τη δική τους, βέβαια) και συνεπώς ο μαθητής, που «δεν ξέρει», αυτά «πρέπει» να γράψει.

4. Περιεχόμενο του μέσου φροντιστηριακού μαθήματος, άρα και της μέσης γραφόμενης στο φροντιστήριο Έκθεσης, είναι η καταστροφολογία.

Οι ρίζες της, από όσα έχω αντιληφθεί, μπορούν να αναζητηθούν στα εξής:

α) Δοκίμια του Ευ. Παπανούτσου (το νεότερο των οποίων είναι 25 ετών).

β) Εκθεσιολόγια τριών-τεσσάρων (γνωστών στους παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ) μεγαλοφροντιστών, αναλλοίωτα ουσιαστικά από τις δεκαετίες του '60 και του '70 ή από τις αρχές του '80.

γ) Συγγράμματα ορισμένων άλλων διανοητών, κυρίως θεολόγων και νεοορθοδόξων.

δ) Κείμενα του ΚΚΕ, της Greenpeace (και άλλων οικολογικών οργανώσεων), της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, της άκρας Δεξιάς.

5. Τα βασικά ιδεολογήματα, που ­ παρά τις εν πολλοίς διαφορετικές αφετηρίες ­ προκύπτουν από τα παραπάνω κυριαρχούν στον χώρο και τελικά γράφονται από τους μαθητές έχουν ως εξής:

α) Ο πολιτισμός και η κοινωνία μας περνούν κρίση.

β) Αναπτύσσονται συνεχώς άπειροι κίνδυνοι και προβλήματα: άγχος, βία, ναρκωτικά, μηχανοποίηση της ζωής, καταναλωτισμός, εγκληματικότητα, ανεργία, καταστροφή της φύσης, πόλεμος, απομόνωση, τεχνοκρατία κτλ.

γ) Οι θεσμοί μας πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο (ιδίως η εκπαίδευση, η οικογένεια, το πολιτικό σύστημα, οι παραδόσεις).

δ) Οι ηθικές και οι ανθρωπιστικές αξίες εξέλιπαν· η επιστήμη και η τεχνολογία αναπτύσσονται χωρίς όρια προς την καταστροφή.

ε) Η Ελλάδα, η Ορθοδοξία, η ελληνική γλώσσα, οι ιδιαιτερότητες της χώρας κινδυνεύουν, ιδίως μέσα στην ανθελληνική και φιλοτουρκική Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

στ) Κάποτε υπήρχε ένα ιδανικό παρελθόν, οπότε όλα τα παραπάνω δεν ίσχυαν, το οποίο όμως πέρασε ανεπιστρεπτί.

ζ) Τέλος (εδώ διαχωρίζονται): είτε κλαίνε τη μοίρα τους προφητεύοντας την επερχόμενη καταστροφή (του κόσμου, της Ελλάδας...) είτε προτείνουν ως «λύση» την «ανθρωπιστική παιδεία» (άλλο πασπαρτού ιδεολόγημα αυτό).

6. Συζητώντας με τα παιδιά προσπαθώ να δείξω ότι πολλά από τα παραπάνω είναι υπερβολικά (π.χ., η αύξηση των διαζυγίων δεν δείχνει κρίση της οικογένειας εν γένει, αλλά συγκεκριμένων γάμων ­ και γι' αυτό οι περισσότεροι διαζευγμένοι ξαναπαντρεύονται)· άλλα πάλι αποτελούν ανύπαρκτες αιτιάσεις (π.χ., όσον αφορά το πολίτευμά μας, για πρώτη φορά η Ελλάδα έχει 25 χρόνια αδιάλειπτη δημοκρατία και 50 χωρίς πόλεμο)· ή ότι σε κάποιους τομείς υπάρχει πράγματι η επισημαινόμενη αλλαγή, αλλά είναι προς το καλύτερο (π.χ., η μηχανοποίηση του οικιακού νοικοκυριού ή των επικοινωνιών)· ακόμη, λέω στα παιδιά ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι όντως ενοχλητικά, αλλά έτσι ήταν πάντα (π.χ., η συμπεριφορά των Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων απέναντι στις μικρές χώρες παρουσιάζει διαχρονικές ομοιότητες από την αρχαιότητα ως σήμερα). Τέλος, το σημαντικότερο: επιμένω να υποστηρίζω ότι ουδέποτε υπήρξε το ιδανικό παρελθόν που τα εκθεσιολόγια και οι ιερεμιάδες τους φαντάζονται, παρελθόν κατά το οποίο όλα ήταν καλύτερα από ό,τι σήμερα. Απλώς σε κάθε εποχή υπήρχαν γκρινιάρηδες, κλαψιάρηδες και Κασσάνδρες, που θρηνούσαν τις «χαμένες» αξίες του παρελθόντος (κατά το οποίο βεβαίως κάποιοι άλλοι θρηνούσαν άλλες... χαμένες αξίες κτλ.) και που αντιστρατεύονται κάθε εξέλιξη και νέα τάση, π.χ. τη φωτογραφία (ως αντίπαλο της ζωγραφικής), το γενικό εκλογικό δικαίωμα (ως παράγοντα διαφθοράς), το στυλό μπικ, την τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση κτλ.

7. Τα παιδιά στο σύνολό τους δεν έχουν καταστροφολογική άποψη. Δεν θεωρούν ότι ζουν τη φρικτή ζωή των εκθεσιολογίων. Έχουν όμως πειστεί ότι «αυτά ζητούν στις εξετάσεις», γιατί «έτσι είναι η Έκθεση», άρα όσο περισσότερο το γραπτό τους θυμίζει άρθρο του «Ριζοσπάστη», της «Χρυσής Αυγής», της Λιάνας Κανέλλη ή ομιλία του Χριστόδουλου (όνομα και αυτό· να είσαι δούλος κάποιου ­— οποιουδήποτε...) τόσο καλύτερο βαθμό θα πάρουν.

Ωστόσο ενθαρρυνόμενοι ­ και εφόσον φυσικά θέλουν ­ οι ίδιοι οι μαθητές γράφουν και διαφορετικά, δίνοντας μια εικόνα του κόσμου όπως τον βιώνουν πραγματικά, με αντιφάσεις, με εναλλαγές, με αισιοδοξίες και απαισιοδοξίες συγχρόνως κτλ. Οι δε βαθμοί που παίρνουν όσοι γράφουν ατυποποίητα και μη καταστροφολογικά δείχνουν ότι οι βαθμολογητές των εξετάσεων αποδέχονται (όπως άλλωστε λένε και οι επίσημες οδηγίες του υπουργείου προς αυτούς) «κάθε άποψη, αρκεί να είναι τεκμηριωμένη».

Άρα η πλειονότητα των «εκθεσάδων» εγκληματεί: παίρνοντας ένα μάθημα, που θεωρητικά αποτελεί δοκιμή ελευθερίας, το μετατρέπουν σε προκρούστειας λογικής καταστροφολογική κλάψα. Το ταυτίζουν με την γκρίνια και την απαισιοδοξία. Έτσι όμως η Έκθεση δεν είναι γι' αυτούς ένα εξεταζόμενο μάθημα κριτικής σκέψης. Είναι ένας κλάδος της λογοτεχνίας τρόμου, αντάξιος του Λάβκραφτ, του Κινγκ, του Μπέρκερ. Και ως τέτοιος δεν έχει σχέση με την εκπαίδευση. Αλλά ούτε και στη λογοτεχνική κριτική εμπίπτει, γιατί είναι κακή λογοτεχνία τρόμου (ευτυχώς τα εκθεσιολόγια δεν είναι επισήμως λογοτεχνικά βιβλία). Άρα τι; Με το φιλολογικό αυτό παράδοξο, σας χαιρετώ.

_Ο κ. Δημήτρης Φύσσας είναι φιλόλογος· διδάσκει Εκθεση και Νέα Ελληνικά στα φροντιστήρια._​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Το ότι η Έκθεση (Συγκεκριμένων Τυποποιημένων Φοβικών) Ιδεών έχει εξελιχθεί σε λογοτεχνία τρόμου, έχει κι άλλη μία αρνητική επίπτωση: Στερεί από τα νέα παιδιά την ελπίδα. Σου τα δίνω όλα, εκτός από την ελπίδα:
«Ίσως το να στερούμε από τα παιδιά τη θετική ματιά, την ελπίδα για το μέλλον, είναι η χειρότερη μορφή βίας που μπορεί να ασκήσουν οι γονείς σε βάρος τους.» Και να ’ταν μόνο οι γονείς...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2012)

Αναβιώνω το νήμα λόγω ενός δεύτερου κρούσματος, τριάμισι χρόνια μετά από το πρώτο, από το ίδιο σχολείο αλλά, φευ!, από άλλη συνάδελφο.

Ως υποκλοπέας εφάμιλλος των υπαλλήλων της HSBC, μεταφέρω το θέμα αυτούσιο, φωτοτυπημένο από την κόλλα των θεμάτων (μαζί με τα ενοχλητικά τυπογραφικά του: διπλές τελείες, κενά πριν από σημεία στίξης, κακή χρήση του κόμματος —το επισημαίνω για να μη νομίσετε ότι τα λάθη αυτά είναι δικά μου):

Επαναληπτικό διαγώνισμα α' τριμήνου στο μάθημα της Νεοελληνικής γλώσσας

Κείμενο

Σήμερα η ελληνική γλώσσα αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό εργαλείο παγκοσμίως. Αυτό φαίνεται από πολλά πράγματα.. Πρώτον ,από την διανομή παγκοσμίως από το CNN του " Hellenic Quest " ενός προγράμματος ηλεκτρονικής εκμάθησης της Ελληνικής το οποίο όμως προορίζεται σε πρώτο στάδιο για αγγλόφωνους και ισπανόφωνους.. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό παράγεται από τη μεγάλη εταιρεία Η/Υ "Apple " και προωθήθηκε επειδή *,*όπως είπε ο πρόεδρός της *,*η κοινωνία χρειάζεται ένα εργαλείο που θα της επιτρέψει να αναπτύξει τη δημιουργικότητά της, ,να εισάγει νέες ιδέες αλλά και θα της προσφέρει γνώσεις περισσότερες από όσες ο άνθρωπος μπορούσε ως τώρα να ανακαλύψει " *. {Δεύτερον, η σημαντικότητα της ελληνικής φαίνεται και από το γεγονός ότι Άγγλοι επιχειρηματίες προτρέπουν τα ανώτερα στελέχη τους να μάθουν αρχαία ελληνικά επειδή εμπεριέχουν μια φιλοσοφία με ξεχωριστή σημασία για τους τομείς οργάνωσης και διαχείρισης επιχειρήσεων.}* Στο συμπέρασμα αυτό κατέληξαν από διαπιστώσεις Βρετανών επιστημόνων ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα ενισχύει τη λογική και τονώνει τις ηγετικές ικανότητες . Γι' αυτό εξάλλου η αρχαία ελληνική έχει μεγάλη αξία όχι μόνο στην πληροφορική και στην υψηλή τεχνολογία αλλά και στον τομέα της οργάνωσης και της διοίκησης *.*

Αυτές ακριβώς οι ιδιότητες της ελληνικής ώθησαν το πανεπιστήμιο Ιρβάιν της Καλιφόρνια να αναλάβει την αποθησαύριση του πλούτου τους *.*Στον Η/Υ " Ίβυκο" αποθησαυρίστηκαν 6 εκατομμύρια λέξεις και 78 εκατομμύρια λεκτικοί τύποι της γλώσσας μας *.* Στον " Ίβυκο " ταξινομήθηκαν 8.000 συγγράμματα 4.000 αρχαίων Ελλήνων και το έργο συνεχίζεται *.* Επίσης τα πιο τέλεια προγράμματα Η/Υ "Ίβυκος"*,* "Γνώσις " και "Νεύτων " αναπαριστούν τους λεκτικούς τύπους της ελληνικής σε ολοκληρώματα και σε τέλεια σχήματα παραστατικής *,* πράγμα που αδυνατούν να κάνουν για τις άλλες γλώσσες. *.* Και αυτό γιατί η ελληνική έχει μαθηματική δομή που επιτρέπει την αρμονική γεωμετρική της απεικόνιση *.*

Το ενδιαφέρον για την ελληνική προέκυψε από τη διαπίστωση των επιστημόνων ότι οι Η/Υ προχωρημένης τεχνολογίας δέχονται ως "νοηματική" γλώσσα μόνο την ελληνική, δηλαδή τη μόνη γλώσσα στην οποία η λέξη και αυτό που εκφράζει (πρόσωπο, κατάσταση κ.λ.π.) έχουν μεταξύ τους πραγματική πρωτογενή σχέση *.*

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους λοιπόν οι Ισπανοί ευρωβουλευτές ζήτησαν να καθιερωθεί η ελληνική ως η επίσημη της Ε.Ε. διότι " το να μιλά κανείς για Ε.Ε. χωρίς την ελληνική είναι σαν να μιλά σ'έναν τυφλό για χρώματα "*.*

_από τον καθημερινό τύπο_

*Ερωτήσεις*
*1)* Να γράψετε *την περίληψη *του κειμένου *(100-110 λέξεις ).*

*2)* " *Σήμερα η ελληνική γλώσσα ... της οργάνωσης και της διοίκησης.* "
"Να γράψετε τον τρόπο με τον οποίον αναπτύσσεται η πρώτη παράγραφος του κειμένου και να δικαιολογήσετε την απάντηση σας.

*3) "Δεύτερον, η σημαντικότητα .... οργάνωσης και διαχείρισης επιχειρήσεων"*

*Ι. * να γράψετε τις προτάσεις της περιόδου που σας δίνεται .
*ΙΙ. * να γράψετε τον τρόπο σύνδεσης τους .
*ΙΙΙ. * να βρείτε και να αναγνωρίσετε το είδος των ονοματικών προτάσεων της περιόδου που σας δίνεται .
*ΙV. * να γράψετε το συντακτικό ρόλο των ονοματικών αυτών προτάσεων .
*V. * να γράψετε τη λέξη εξάρτησης των ονοματικών αυτών προτάσεων .

*4 ) Η υπογραμμισμένη λέξη που σας δίνεται (λόγους/λόγος) *μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με άλλες σημασίες πέραν αυτής που χρησιμοποιείται στο παραπάνω κείμενο. Γράψτε τρεις προτάσεις με τη λέξη αυτή όπου σε κάθε πρόταση να φαίνεται μια διαφορετική σημασία από αυτή που σας δίνεται .

*ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ !!!!!*

*ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΛΟΓΟΥ*

Σε ένα άρθρο σου στην εφημερίδα του σχολείου σου να αναπτύξεις το θέμα *:*
"Αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι οι νέοι στην Ελλάδα σήμερα μιλούν μια δική τους γλώσσα "
Ποιοι είναι οι παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στη διαμόρφωση αυτής της γλώσσας; Ποιες επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό το φαινόμενο για την ελληνική γλώσσα ;και με ποιους τρόπους πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε να εξαλειφθεί *;*
Το κείμενο σου (300-330 λέξεων )να δοθεί σε δύο παραγράφους.



Δεν σχολιάζω ακόμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Να αξιολογηθεί πάραυτα ο θεματοθέτης με μπόνους βαθμούς!


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2012)

Σχόλιο: κάποιος διόρθωσε το «Ιρβάιν» και το «Ίβυκος». Δεν χωρεί καμιά αμφιβολία: διαβάσανε Σαραντάκο!


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2012)

Πώς ήταν στο ορίτζιναλ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Θυμάμαι σίγουρα το «Ιμύκος». Από το Μιμίκος > Μη μήκος > Η μήκος κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Λόγω τιμής, δεν ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω, γι’ αυτό δεν έχω σχολιάσει τόση ώρα. Θα έλεγα ότι πέρασα τα γνωστά πέντε στάδια (άρνηση, θυμός, διαπραγμάτευση, κατάθλιψη, αποδοχή), αλλά δεν θα ήταν αλήθεια. Φοβάμαι ότι η βελόνα έχει μείνει στο θυμό. Μένουν τα ερωτήματα: τι κάνεις με ένα συνάδελφο που στραβώνει παιδιά; Μήπως το υπουργείο θα πρέπει επιτέλους να στείλει μια απανταχούσα για διάφορους μύθους που οι διδάσκοντες της κατηγορίας χάννοι είναι έτοιμοι να χάψουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Να τα στείλει και στα υπουργεία. Εκεί που εντός ρέουν  διάφορα πράγματα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι το κείμενο προοδεύει. Δεν θυμάμαι εκδοχή με ολοκληρώματα. Ευτυχώς που δεν ανακάλυψαν ακόμα ότι ο Ζάκερμπεργκ (ο δημιουργούς του FB) ξέρει αρχαία ελληνικά.



nickel said:


> Λόγω τιμής, δεν ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω, γι’ αυτό δεν έχω σχολιάσει τόση ώρα. Θα έλεγα ότι πέρασα τα γνωστά πέντε στάδια (άρνηση, θυμός, διαπραγμάτευση, κατάθλιψη, αποδοχή), αλλά δεν θα ήταν αλήθεια. Φοβάμαι ότι η βελόνα έχει μείνει στο θυμό. Μένουν τα ερωτήματα: τι κάνεις με ένα συνάδελφο που στραβώνει παιδιά; Μήπως το υπουργείο θα πρέπει επιτέλους να στείλει μια απανταχούσα για διάφορους μύθους που οι διδάσκοντες της κατηγορίας χάννοι είναι έτοιμοι να χάψουν;



Εσείς οι πιο σχετικοί με την γλώσα, που μπορείτε να επηρεάσετε κάπως τα πράγματα, γιατί δεν βομβαρδίζετε το υπουργείο με αιτήσεις; Συντάξτε ένα κείμενο που να περιγράφει το φαινόμενο των απανταχού μύθων και ζητήστε να γίνει ακριβώς αυτό που λες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βλέπω ότι το κείμενο προοδεύει. Δεν θυμάμαι εκδοχή με ολοκληρώματα. Ευτυχώς που δεν ανακάλυψαν ακόμα ότι ο Ζάκερμπεργκ (ο δημιουργούς του FB) ξέρει αρχαία ελληνικά.


Σ'αυτά βάζουμε οπωσδήποτε χαμογελάκια. Θα περάσει κανείς και θα το πάρει στα σοβαρά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λόγω τιμής, δεν ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω, γι’ αυτό δεν έχω σχολιάσει τόση ώρα. Θα έλεγα ότι πέρασα τα γνωστά πέντε στάδια (άρνηση, θυμός, διαπραγμάτευση, κατάθλιψη, αποδοχή), αλλά δεν θα ήταν αλήθεια. Φοβάμαι ότι η βελόνα έχει μείνει στο θυμό. Μένουν τα ερωτήματα: τι κάνεις με ένα συνάδελφο που στραβώνει παιδιά; Μήπως το υπουργείο θα πρέπει επιτέλους να στείλει μια απανταχούσα για διάφορους μύθους που οι διδάσκοντες της κατηγορίας χάννοι είναι έτοιμοι να χάψουν;



Τι κάνεις με ένα συνάδελφο που στραβώνει τα παιδιά (νομίζοντας ότι τα ξεστραβώνει κι από πάνω ; ) Τι κάνεις με έναν καλό φίλο που είναι εκπαιδευτικός και αριστερός και χρησιμοποιεί τις "ετυμολογήσεις" της Τζάνη για να αποδείξει το μεγαλείο της τρισχιλιετούς; Τι κάνεις όταν σοβαροί άνθρωποι ανοίγουν συζήτηση περί γλώσσας ανταλλάσσοντας λερναία ως αποδεικτικά; Τι κάνεις όταν σε τζαμαρίες δημόσιων υπηρεσιών βλέπεις τυπωμένες και κολλημένες με σελοτέιπ τις σοφίες της κάθε ελληνοβαρεμένης; Τι κάνεις πέρα από το να απελπίζεσαι, να φέρνεις αντίλογο, να συγκρούεσαι, να χαλάς σχέσεις και φιλίες για να υπερασπιστείς την αλήθεια; Και ποιος φωτεινός εγκέφαλος μέσα στο υπουργείο θα βρει την όρεξη, το κίνητρο, τα όπλα, να στείλει αυτή την απανταχούσα; Χωρίς να στοχοποιηθεί αμέσως από μια κοινωνία που γέρνει ολοσούμπιτη προς τον συντηρητισμό είτε λόγω άγνοιας είτε λόγο σκοπιμότητας;

Εμείς, που η γλώσσα δεν είναι απλώς το ψωμάκι μας μεροδούλι μεροφάι, αλλά το μεράκι μας, μια από τις μεγάλες μας αγάπες, τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε _όλοι μαζί; _ Κάτι για να σπάσει, ή έστω να κλονίσει, επιτέλους, αυτό το σαθρό οικοδόμημα που πάει να αντικαταστήσει τα αποτελέσματα της επιστήμης (αν δεν τα έχει αντικαταστήσει ήδη); Η ερώτηση δεν είναι ρητορική.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα μπορούσαμε να στείλουμε μια επίσημη επιστολή στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας, με κοινοποίηση και σε όποιον φορέα θεωρούμε σχετικό. Κάτι του τύπου: «Με αφορμή το 323423543515235ό κείμενο που περιέχει ανακρίβειες για τη γλώσσα που είδαμε να κυκλοφορεί [κλπ]». Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να είμαστε και τυχεροί και να στείλουν καμιά εγκύκλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να είμαστε και τυχεροί και να στείλουν καμιά εγκύκλιο.



Ή να σας στείλει εξώδικο η χρυσή αβγή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να είμαστε και τυχεροί και να στείλουν καμιά εγκύκλιο.



Ή να σας στείλει εξώδικο η χρυσή γαβγή.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2012)

Μη λες τέτοια, γιατί φοβάμαι.

Σοβαρά τώρα: η αποστολή επιστολών σε εφημερίδες το μόνο που μπορεί να προκαλέσει είναι την απάντηση κανενός Κουνάδη.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα μπορούσαμε να στείλουμε μια επίσημη επιστολή στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας, με κοινοποίηση και σε όποιον φορέα θεωρούμε σχετικό. Κάτι του τύπου: «Με αφορμή το 323423543515235ό κείμενο που περιέχει ανακρίβειες για τη γλώσα που είδαμε να κυκλοφορεί [κλπ]».



Και να πάρουμε τη γνωστή απάντηση duly noted. Ειδικά τέτοιες εποχές... Και ποιος μας βεβαιώνει ότι και οι ιθύνοντες του υπουργείου δεν είναι της ίδιας άποψης; Όποτε διαπιστώνω πόσο βαθιά και πλατιά έχουν διαδοθεί αυτές οι ηλιθιότητες με πιάνει πανικός.
Χρειαζόμαστε ισχυρές και ηχηρές συμμαχίες κι αυτές πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε. Δυστυχώς ένας Σαραντάκος και μια Λεξιλογία δεν φτάνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2012)

Η μικρή μου εμπειρία με υπουργεία μου έχει δείξει ότι η επαναλαμβανόμενη προσπάθεια έχει αποτελέσματα: κάπου, κάποιος θα το έχει ξανακούσει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2012)

Θέλω να γράψω για το θέμα στο ιστολόγιό μου, υπάρχει αντίρρηση;

(Εννοώ κυρίως από τον panadeli, μήπως του δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα).

Και θα ήθελα, αν γίνεται, να προσδιορίζεται επακριβώς το σχολείο (αλλά δέχομαι και πιο ασαφή προσδιορισμό, π.χ. λύκειο της Καλλιθέας, όχι 7ο Λύκειο Καλλιθέας).

Και δεν έχω αμφιβολία πως αν υπήρχε αξιολόγηση τόσο η κυρία του Λερναίου όσο και η δασκάλα της Ραφήνας θα έπαιρναν πολύ καλούς βαθμούς. Οχι όμως η γνωστή νηπιαγωγός της Λευκάδας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και δεν έχω αμφιβολία πως αν υπήρχε αξιολόγηση τόσο η κυρία του Λερναίου όσο και η δασκάλα της Ραφήνας θα έπαιρναν πολύ καλούς βαθμούς. Οχι όμως η γνωστή νηπιαγωγός της Λευκάδας.


Καλημέρα. Επειδή εγώ πιστεύω στην αξιολόγηση, θα ήθελα να είμαι πιο αισιόδοξος. Άλλωστε, εσύ θέλεις να πεις «αξιολόγηση» (ή μήπως πρέπει να γράψω «“αξιολόγηση”»; ), οπότε οφείλω να σε καταγγείλω για ελλιπή χρήση εισαγωγικών!
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και δεν έχω αμφιβολία πως αν υπήρχε αξιολόγηση τόσο η κυρία του Λερναίου όσο και η δασκάλα της Ραφήνας θα έπαιρναν πολύ καλούς βαθμούς. Οχι όμως η γνωστή νηπιαγωγός της Λευκάδας.


Μα δεν θέλουμε τέτοια αξιολόγηση, θέλουμε από την άλλη, την καλή. Να την έχουμε, όμως, για να μπορούμε να δείχνουμε ποια είναι η καλή και ποια όχι. Και να μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε το γιατί.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν θέλουμε τέτοια αξιολόγηση, θέλουμε από την άλλη, την καλή. Να την έχουμε, όμως, για να μπορούμε να δείχνουμε ποια είναι η καλή και ποια όχι. Και να μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε το γιατί.



+1:up:


----------



## panadeli (Nov 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Θέλω να γράψω για το θέμα στο ιστολόγιό μου, υπάρχει αντίρρηση;
> 
> (Εννοώ κυρίως από τον panadeli, μήπως του δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα).
> 
> Και θα ήθελα, αν γίνεται, να προσδιορίζεται επακριβώς το σχολείο (αλλά δέχομαι και πιο ασαφή προσδιορισμό, π.χ. λύκειο της Καλλιθέας, όχι 7ο Λύκειο Καλλιθέας).



Νίκο γράψε ελεύθερα, πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι οι συναδέλφισσές μου διαβάζουν το ιστολόγιό σου. Το κάναμε άλλωστε και παλαιότερα χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί θέμα.
Για το σχολείο, σε πειράζει, έτσι για να τηρήσουμε λίγο τα προσχήματα, να γράψεις "Γυμνάσιο της Ανατολικής Αττικής;"


----------



## pidyo (Nov 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> π.χ. λύκειο της Καλλιθέας, όχι 7ο Λύκειο Καλλιθέας.


Πάλι καλά που έβαλες το 7ο στο παράδειγμα. Παρά ένα και θα είχε άλλος πρόβλημα, για ιστορικούς λόγους. . .


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Νίκο γράψε ελεύθερα, πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι οι συναδέλφισσές μου διαβάζουν το ιστολόγιό σου.



Μην αμφιβάλλεις καθόλου. Αν το διάβαζαν δεν θα έκαναν τέτοιες χαζομάρες.


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2012)

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ, γυμνάσιο της Ανατ. Αττικής λοιπόν.

Όσο για την αξιολόγηση, τι να πω, αισιόδοξους σας βρίσκω (ότι θα γίνει μπορετό να εφαρμοστεί η "καλή")


----------



## panadeli (Nov 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Όσο για την αξιολόγηση, τι να πω, αισιόδοξους σας βρίσκω (ότι θα γίνει μπορετό να εφαρμοστεί η "καλή")




Για την αξιολόγηση κρατώ κι εγώ (πολύ) μικρό καλάθι. Πέρα από το υπαρκτό ενδεχόμενο να μετατραπεί σε ένα μέσο βολέματος ημετέρων (οι οποίοι βέβαια ήδη βολεύονται με το υπάρχον καθεστώς, οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι προς τι η όλη κινδυνολογία —τι το χειρότερο δηλαδή μπορεί να συμβεί απ' όσα ήδη συμβαίνουν;), πιστεύω ότι το πιθανότερο είναι η αξιολόγηση να εκφυλιστεί σε μια ανούσια άσκηση γραφειοκρατίας. Όμως δεν μπορώ, στο όνομα των κινδύνων που αντιπροσωπεύει η πιθανή κακή εφαρμογή της αξιολόγησης, να υπερασπιστώ την παντελή απουσία της.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πιστεύω ότι το πιθανότερο είναι η αξιολόγηση να εκφυλιστεί σε μια ανούσια άσκηση γραφειοκρατίας.


Ναι, πιθανόν να έχουμε τους διευθυντές σχολείων να βάζουν σε όλους άριστα στα φύλλα ποιότητας, για να μην κακοκαρδίσουν κανέναν, και πρωτίστως τους συνδικαλιστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Να λοιπόν μια σαφής ένδειξη ότι η γλώσσα μας _πραγματικά_ συρρικνώνεται. Χάνουμε, φαίνεται, αριθμούς και γράμματα και επιρρήματα κι ο μοναδικός βαθμός που απομένει για τις αξιολογήσεις είναι το άριστα (10, 20, 100 ή 10.000, δεν έχει σημασία).


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Για το λερναίο και άλλους μύθους η μέθοδος είναι γνωστή: κυκλοφορία εντύπου από το υπουργείο που καταρρίπτει με απλή, κατανοητή γλώσσα τους μύθους (και ίσως κάνει και μια καλή ενημέρωση για τις άλλες παγίδες του ιντερνέτ), διανομή του εντύπου στα σχολεία, στους μαθητές. Χωρίς άλλες επεξηγήσεις ή διδασκαλία. 
Κι ας μην κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά. Τα κρούσματα δεν είναι τόσο πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση που κάνεις προς το υπουργείο, SBE. Για να μη γίνουν πολλά τα κρούσματα, για να το προλάβουν το κακό στην αρχή.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι ας μην κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά. Τα κρούσματα δεν είναι τόσο πολλά.



Πώς το ξέρεις αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πώς το ξέρεις αυτό;



Διόρθωση, μια που δεν σου αρέσει η διατύπωση: τα κρούσματα που έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας δεν είναι πολλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διόρθωση, μια που δεν σου αρέσει η διατύπωση: τα κρούσματα που έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας δεν είναι πολλά.



Τα κρούσματα αυτών όμως που το πιστεύουν είναι περίπου όσα κι ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας. Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια πρέπει να το έχω συζητήσει με κάθε γνωστό και φίλο, απ' όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Eγώ από την άλλη το έχω συζητήσει με έναν φίλο και γνωστό, ο οποίος δεν το πίστευε αλλά το έλαβε στο ημέιλ του και τον προβλημάτισε (βρε μπας και είναι αλήθεια κλπ κλπ). 

Επιπλέον, έχουμε την τάση να νομίζουμε ότι ο μικρόκοσμός μας είναι ο κόσμος όλος. Έτσι κάποιος με ενδιαφέρον για τα λεξιλογικά πιθανόν να πάρει αυτό το λερναίο πιο σοβαρά απ'ό,τι το άλλο με την κοκακόλα και την ασπιρίνη, και να νομίζει ότι έχει καταλάβει όλον τον κόσμο το μικρόβιο κι αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος λογικός στον κόσμο (κλασσικό θέμα ταινιών τρόμου).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διόρθωση, μια που δεν σου αρέσει η διατύπωση: τα κρούσματα που έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας δεν είναι πολλά.



Εμένα πάντως μου έχει τύχει δύο φορές στο γυμνάσιό μου να επιτηρήσω θέμα έκθεσης, και τις δύο φορές το θέμα αφορούσε την ελληνική γλώσσα που καταστρέφεται. Μπορεί απλά να έτυχε, και στατιστικά δεδομένα σίγουρα δεν διαθέτω, αλλά αυτό το δύο στα δύο μου φαίνεται αρκούντως ανησυχητικό. Και για να το γενικεύσω, πέρα από τους αναγνώστες του Σαραντάκου και λίγους ακόμα, δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να αμφισβητούν ή τουλάχιστον να αντιμετωπίζουν με επιφυλακτικότητα τους διάφορους μύθους τύπου Λερναίου. Οι περισσότεροι τους χάφτουν κανονικότατα. Η δε άποψη ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα κινδυνεύει/φθίνει/καταστρέφεται κλπ είναι σίγουρα πλειοψηφική μεταξύ των φιλολόγων.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2012)

Κι εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια εντύπωση έχω αποκομίσει - ιδίως όταν έχω δοκιμάσει να εξηγήσω το ότι πρόκειται περί μύθου και η απάντηση που έχω πάρει είναι «εγώ θα το πιστεύω γιατί μου αρέσει» (πάνω από μία φορά), «όλα απόψεις είναι» (πάνω από μία φορά), «αυτό είναι ψέμα» (μη σας κουράζω). Για να μην θυμηθώ τη θεία μου που ήταν και συνδρομήτρια της Ελληνικής Αγωγής και μου την πάσαρε κάθε φορά που με έβλεπε, για να ξεστραβωθώ - εκεί είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει το Λερναίο, προτού εξαπλωθεί στα μέιλ μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Εγώ πρώτη φορά διάβασα quotes από το λερναίο σε περιοδικό πληροφορικής (σε γράμμα αναγνώστη). Πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Αν αυτό δεν είναι ανησυχητικό, τι είναι;


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 18, 2012)

Αντιπρόταση στο "συρρικνωμένο, σκονισμένο" θέμα της έκθεσης



> Το Ιντερνετ δεν απειλεί, αλλά προάγει την ελληνι­κή γλώσσα
> 
> Η διατήρηση των Ελληνικών σε αξιοπρεπές επίπεδο χρήσης στο Διαδίκτυο αντιμετωπίζεται σε δύο (2) άξονες: στην προσαρμογή της τεχνολογικής και χρηστικής ορολογίας στις ανάγκες κατανόησης των Ελλήνων και στην ανάπτυξη κειμένων και διαλόγων στα Ελληνικά.
> 
> ...


* Ο Γιώργος Μπολάνης είναι NMC Business Development Consultant NEW MEDIA CONCEPT
http://www.ethnos.gr/entheta.asp?catid=22807&subid=2&pubid=63735763

Αν έγραφε και _σύμβουλος επιχειρηματικής ανάπτυξης_, _κοινωνικά δίκτυα, και φεϊσμπουκάδες, _
μια χαρά θα αποσυρρικνωνόταν η γλώσσα μας...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Eγώ από την άλλη το έχω συζητήσει με έναν φίλο και γνωστό, ο οποίος δεν το πίστευε αλλά το έλαβε στο ημέιλ του και τον προβλημάτισε (βρε μπας και είναι αλήθεια κλπ κλπ).
> 
> Επιπλέον, έχουμε την τάση να νομίζουμε ότι ο μικρόκοσμός μας είναι ο κόσμος όλος. Έτσι κάποιος με ενδιαφέρον για τα λεξιλογικά πιθανόν να πάρει αυτό το λερναίο πιο σοβαρά απ'ό,τι το άλλο με την κοκακόλα και την ασπιρίνη, και να νομίζει ότι έχει καταλάβει όλον τον κόσμο το μικρόβιο κι αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος λογικός στον κόσμο (κλασσικό θέμα ταινιών τρόμου).



Προφανώς δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η πρώτη παράγραφός σου αντικρούει τη δεύτερη.

Σίγουρα ο μικρόκοσμός μας δεν είναι ο κόσμος όλος και έχουμε απόλυτη επίγνωση αυτού του γεγονότος. Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ερμηνεύσεις τα στοιχεία που δίνονται στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα (για να μην πάμε μακριά) και τις μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που ζουν και κινούνται σε εντελώς διαφορετικούς χώρους. Όλοι αυτοί έχουν να καταθέσουν μαρτυρίες των εμπειριών τους -από συναδέλφους, από συγγενείς, από φίλους- που ουδεμία επαφή είχαν ποτέ στη ζωή τους.

Προσωπικά, η πιο χαρακτηριστική (αλλά όχι η μοναδική) περίπτωση που αντιμετώπισα ήταν όταν δύο φίλες μου, μία *γιατρός *και μία *δασκάλα*, άρχισαν να συζητούν με δέος και θαυμασμό τα κατορθώματα της Τζάνη. 
Τη συνέχεια τη φαντάζεσαι, υποθέτω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2012)

> Προφανώς δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η πρώτη παράγραφός σου αντικρούει τη δεύτερη.



Δεν την αντικρούει κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ο Α λέει ότι όλοι οι γνωστοί του πιστεύουν στο λερναίο, ο Β (εγώ) λέει ότι κανένας γνωστός του δεν πιστεύει στο λερναίο. Άρα, εφόσον δεν έχουμε αληθινή στατιστική εικόνα του πόσοι πιστεύουν το λερναίο, γιατί να πιστέψουμε τον Α ή τον Β κι όχι ότι ούτε όλοι, ούτε κανένας, μερικοί, και καλό είναι να είμαστε και λίγο συντηρητικοί με το πόσοι είναι οι μερικοί;
_Και η επεξηγηματική παράγραφος που προηγείται αυτής εδώ δεν θα ήταν απαραίτητη αν οι σχολιαστές δεν κόλλαγαν στα προφανή. _

Τώρα σχετικά με τα παραδείγματα από αυτό το νήμα, ναι, μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε έναν τύπο ανθρώπου που είναι επιρρεπής στο συγκεκριμένο μύθο. Αστός, _συνήθως εκπαιδευτικός_, με καλή τυπική μόρφωση, με ελάχιστη εμπειρία από αστικούς μύθους (ή μπορεί να ξέρει αστικούς μύθους που δεν έχουν σχέση με γλωσσικά, όπως αυτό με την κοκα κόλα), με ανασφάλειες και ανησυχίες σχετικές με τη θέση του στον κόσμο, επιρρεπής στο μυστήριο και το ανεξήγητο. Με εξαίρεση το επάγγελμα, που κάνει ενδιαφέρον το ζήτημα, δεν διαφέρει από αυτούς που βλέπουν φωτογραφία με καρχαρίες να κολυμπάνε στους δρόμους της Ν. Υόρκης και πιστεύει τη διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν είναι φότοσοπ (και το αναφέρω επειδή είναι πρόσφατο παράδειγμα κι όχι για να θίξω κανέναν προσωπικά, κι εγώ έχω κάνει τέτοια λάθη). Και όλοι μας έχουμε έναν ξάδερφο, γνωστό κλπ που κάτι παράξενο κι ανεξήγητο του έτυχε ή κάτι περίεργο κι ανεξήγητο είδε. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι αυτοί που ακούνε ή παίρνουν με ημέιλ το λερναίο το παίρνουν στα σοβαρά, ακόμα κι αν δεν το απορρίπτουν βγαίνοντας από τα ρούχα τους κλπ κλπ. Οι πιο πολλοί μάλλον το ξεχνάνε μετά από λίγο, ακόμα κι αν τους άρεσε ή τους φάνηκε αληθοφανές. 
Επειδή λοιπόν είναι αδύνατο να πιάσεις έναν έναν όλο τον κόσμο και να τους πεις ότι κάνουν λάθος, η μόνη λύση είναι να επικεντρωθείς εκεί που έχει σημασία. Οι δάσκαλοι που χρησιμοποιούν το κείμενο στη διδασκαλία π.χ. πρέπει κάπως να συμμαζευτούν. Τα παιδιά καλό είναι να ενημερωθούν όχι μόνο για το λερναίο αλλά και για άλλα που παίρνουν με το ημέιλ τους (π.χ. τις κληρονομιές από τη Νιγηρία). Αυτό φτάνει. Από κει και πέρα, δεν μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε κάποιον να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει, μόνο να τον ενημερώσεις. 




bernardina said:


> Προσωπικά, η πιο χαρακτηριστική (αλλά όχι η μοναδική) περίπτωση που αντιμετώπισα ήταν όταν δύο φίλες μου, μία *γιατρός *και μία *δασκάλα*, άρχισαν να συζητούν με δέος και θαυμασμό τα κατορθώματα της Τζάνη.
> Τη συνέχεια τη φαντάζεσαι, υποθέτω.



Ποιά είναι η Τζάνη;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2012)

Ρε συ SBE, αν βάζεις ίσα κι όμοια την πατάτα τού να πιστέψεις μια φωτοσοπιά (που στο κάτω κάτω δεν έβλαψε και κανέναν εκτός από τον εγωισμό σου, κι αυτό για ενάμισι λεπτό βαριά-βαριά) με το α) να περνάς σε συνομηλίκους (αλλά, το χειρότερο, σε *μαθητές*), με ταχαμουδήθεν επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα, εντελώς λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις περί ενός τόσο σημαντικού ζητήματος όσο η φύση, η κατάσταση, η ποιότητα της γλώσσας και β) συχνά να τα χρησιμοποιείς για να υποστηρίξεις συγκεκριμένα ιδεολογήματα και ιδεολογίες, ε, μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να συνεννοηθούμε. 

Όσο για το ποια είναι η Τζάνη διάλεξε και πάρε.
Επίσης πληκτρολόγησε Τζιροπούλου, Κουνάδης, και καλά να περάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2012)

Μα είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν πρόκειται να συνεννοηθούμε. Εγώ το βλέπω χωρίς ιδεολογήματα και πολιτικές εμμονές.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν πρόκειται να συνεννοηθούμε. Εγώ το βλέπω χωρίς ιδεολογήματα και πολιτικές εμμονές.



Παρομοίως! *Αυτοί* όμως όχι! Δεν το καταλαβαίνεις;


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Παρομοίως! *Αυτοί* όμως όχι! Δεν το καταλαβαίνεις;


Όχι. 
Γιατί άμα δίνουμε σε όλα πολιτική χροιά, τότε όλα γίνονται κομματική/ πολιτική αντιπαράθεση.
Ενώ μερικές φορές, τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ενώ μερικές φορές, τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά.


Εννοείς αυτό, το αγαπημένο μου, που έγραψε ο ποιητής: "Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens," δηλαδή "Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain." (Talbot, στο: Die Jungfrau von Orleans (The Maid of Orleans))


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να ζω σ’ ένα κράτος όπου η αστρολογία θα ήταν εκτός νόμου — τουλάχιστον η άσκησή της έναντι αμοιβής. Και που θα είχε και μια πολύ αξιόπιστη Γραμματεία της Αλήθειας, που δεν θα είχε καμιά σχέση με το οργουελιανό Υπουργείο της Αλήθειας, αλλά θα ενημέρωνε τους πολίτες όπως το snοpes.com ενημερώνει τους ιστοπλόους.

Στις πρώτες τάξεις του γυμνασίου θα έπρεπε να διδάσκονται τα παιδιά πώς να κάνουν έρευνα, πώς να μαθαίνουν αλήθειες. Πώς να χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαλεία του διαδικτύου για να εντοπίζουν αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες. Πώς να αξιοποιούν τη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου τους. Πώς να μη στέλνουν σε όλες τις διευθύνσεις της ατζέντας τους την κάθε βλακεία που καταφθάνει στο ταχυδρομείο τους.

Αυτά θα πρέπει να τα ξέρει πρώτος απ’ όλους ο δάσκαλος που διδάσκει. Όμως η δασκάλα του σχολειού τού panadeli τι κάνει; Τους λέει πώς να γίνουν παπαγάλοι και πώς να παπαγαλίζουν τις ωραία διατυπωμένες παπάρες που έχουν φωλιάσει στο μυαλό της. Και, πρώτα απ’ όλα, ενώ θέλει να πει ότι δεν αξιοποιούμε όσο —κατά τη γνώμη κάποιων— θα έπρεπε τον πλούτο της γλώσσας, να μιλήσει για τη συρρίκνωση του προσωπικού λεξιλογίου των νέων, μιλάει (και μιλάνε) για συρρίκνωση της γλώσσας. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρουν ούτε σωστό τίτλο να βάλουν. Προφανώς, δεν έχουν δει πόσες λέξεις προσθέτει το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη σε κάθε νέα έκδοσή του.

Και από πού θα μάθει ο μαθητής ότι έρευνα σημαίνει να μπορείς να συγκρίνεις όμοια στοιχεία; Ποια στοιχεία έχει ο μαθητής ότι συρρικνώνεται το λεξιλόγιο των νέων; Ήταν στο σχολείο ο ίδιος πριν από 20 ή 40 χρόνια; Ή το λέει απλώς επειδή παπαγαλίζει την παπάρα της καθηγήτριάς του; 

Αυτό διδάσκουν κάποιοι στα σχολειά μας. Να παπαγαλίζουμε παπάρες. Και αυτό με διαολίζει περισσότερο από τα λερναία που κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στις πρώτες τάξεις του γυμνασίου θα έπρεπε να διδάσκονται τα παιδιά πώς να κάνουν έρευνα, πώς να μαθαίνουν αλήθειες. Πώς να χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαλεία του διαδικτύου για να εντοπίζουν αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες. Πώς να αξιοποιούν τη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου τους. Πώς να μη στέλνουν σε όλες τις διευθύνσεις της ατζέντας τους την κάθε βλακεία που καταφθάνει στο ταχυδρομείο τους.



Ακριβώς. Και δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς, δεν έχουν δει πόσες λέξεις προσθέτει το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη σε κάθε νέα έκδοσή του.


Να ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο! Υπάρχει πουθενά;


----------



## sarant (Nov 19, 2012)

Θα το ξέρουν ίσως οι συντελεστές του λεξικού. Και πράγματι θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο «σοβαρός εκδοτικός οίκος» νοείται ο Πατάκης, αλλά μέινστριμ σίγουρα είναι· και μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο _Γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ζωντανή..._ της Δέσποινας Σμυρνιάδου, το οποίο ξεκινά με φαρδύ-πλατύ το Λερναίο: Hellenic Quest, έξι εκατομμύρια λέξεις έναντι εκατό χιλιάδων αγγλικών και όλα τα γνωστά...


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2012)

Ωχωχωχ.... Εκθεσού είναι αυτή;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2012)

Εκθεσού πρώτης γραμμής.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Ναι...

ΥΓ Αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος άλλος, θα κοιτάξω αύριο ν' ανεβάσω φωτό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο «σοβαρός εκδοτικός οίκος» νοείται ο Πατάκης, αλλά μέινστριμ σίγουρα είναι· και μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο _Γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ζωντανή..._ της Δέσποινας Σμυρνιάδου, το οποίο ξεκινά με φαρδύ-πλατύ το Λερναίο: Hellenic Quest, έξι εκατομμύρια λέξεις έναντι εκατό χιλιάδων αγγλικών και όλα τα γνωστά...





Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος άλλος, θα κοιτάξω αύριο ν' ανεβάσω φωτό.


Λοιπόν, είδα τις δύο επίμαχες φωτό (σελ. 15-16) που 'βαλα με το κινητό μου και διαπίστωσα ότι η πρώτη (και πιο καίρια) είναι εντελώς φλου (δεν διαβάζεται) επειδή δεν έλαβα υπόψη μου την ελάχιστη απόσταση που χρειάζεται το μαραφέτι για να εστιάσει.  Τελοσπάντων, άλλη μια μέρα υπομονή. :inno:

Πάντως τα παιδιά θα μπορούν πλέον και με τη βούλα του πατακικού βοηθήματος να γράφουν στις εκθέσεις τους ότι «η ελληνική είναι η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου», ότι «η ελληνική έχει 6.000.000 λέξεις», ότι «η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει μαθηματική δομή, καμία λέξη δεν είναι αυθαίρετη, όπως αποδεικνύεται μέσω της ετυμολογίας» και άλλα τέτοια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Και μετά μάς λέει η SBE ότι μπορεί να βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα μεγαλύτερο, λόγω κύκλου. Εδώ κοντεύει να γίνει κοινός τόπος και σε λένε ανθέλληνα αν πας να το αντικρούσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2015)

Μια γλωσσική αστυνομία θα μας σώσει: http://www.avgi.gr/article/5463346/diasfalisi-tis-poiotitas-tou-logou


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2015)

Ας πιάσω μια παρωνυχίδα.

Πόσοι από τους (γνωστούς, άγνωστους ή ημιάγνωστους) εκφωνητές και παραγωγούς προγραμμάτων στο σημερινό ραδιόφωνο και παρουσιαστές στην τηλεόραση έχουν πάρει μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας;

Τον παλιό καιρό (τον πολύ παλιό, στο ΕΙΡΤ της Μεταπολίτευσης δηλαδή), όσο κρατούσαν οι παλιές παραδόσεις των αστών «πνευματικών ανθρώπων» (του Άγγελου Τερζάκη, ας πούμε, ή του Διονύσιου Ρώμα) τα μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας ήταν προαπαιτούμενο για να βρει κανείς δουλειά. Κομφορμισμός; Ίσως. Στείρος καθωσπρεπισμός; Ναι, δεν αντιλέγω. Η ουσία πού βρίσκεται;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Η ορθοφωνία είναι για μένα ασήμαντη. Θα ήθελα όμως οι δημοσιογράφοι να απαιτείται να τελειώνουν τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί τα ΜΜΕ αποτελούν μορφή εξουσίας και επηρεάζουν την κοινή γνώμη. Θα ήθελα οι δημοσιογράφοι να έχουν βασική STEM αντίληψη και εκπαίδευση.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ορθοφωνία είναι για μένα ασήμαντη.



Κακώς. Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να ήταν και η ορθογραφία ασήμαντη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Δεν βλέπω την σύνδεση της ορθοφωνίας με την ορθογραφία, όμως και η ορθογραφία για μένα είναι ένα απομεινάρι του παρελθόντος που είναι ασήμαντο. Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν είμαι ξεκάθαρα υπέρ της κατάργησης της μη φωνητικής ορθογραφίας είναι ότι πιστεύω πως είναι πλέον πολύ αργά.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν βλέπω την σύνδεση της ορθοφωνίας με την ορθογραφία



Η μία βασίζεται σε κανόνες προφοράς της γλώσσας όπως η άλλη βασίζεται σε κανόνες γραφής της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά οι κανόνες γραφής της έχουν να κάνουν με συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, όπως καταλήξεις, όχι με το πλήρες πακέτο. Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, ας πούμε, που να μας λέει γιατί ο υλοτόμος γράφεται με ύψιλον και η ώρα με ωμέγα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2015)

Hellegenes νομίζω πως δεν έχεις δίκιο. Άλλο η προσωπική σου προτίμηση (#87), άλλο η κρίση σου για τα πράγματα (#89). 

Και θεωρώ ότι μάλλον δεν είναι ωφέλιμο να συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ας τη σταματήσουμε εδώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ορθοφωνία είναι για μένα ασήμαντη. Θα ήθελα όμως οι δημοσιογράφοι να απαιτείται να τελειώνουν τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί τα ΜΜΕ αποτελούν μορφή εξουσίας και επηρεάζουν την κοινή γνώμη. Θα ήθελα οι δημοσιογράφοι να έχουν βασική STEM αντίληψη και εκπαίδευση.



Πάλι κάνεις σαν να μην καταλαβαίνεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας της αγοράς («Θα ήθελα όμως οι δημοσιογράφοι να απαιτείται να τελειώνουν τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση»). Κάποια στιγμή, με την έκρηξη των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ, χρειάστηκε να στελεχωθούν δεκάδες νέοι ραδιοσταθμοί και τηλεοράσεις και έντυπα και ύστερα διαδικτυακοί τόποι. Με φτηνό προσωπικό. Επομένως τα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης δεν ήταν πάντα τόσο αυστηρά και, αν απαιτούσες να έχουν όλοι αυτοί πτυχία πανεπιστημίου και εξοικείωση με τις θετικές επιστήμες και άρτια ορθοφωνία εκεί που θα την απαιτούσε το μέσο (ίσως και μεταφραστικές δεξιότητες, όπως ζητά η Αλεξάνδρα), ή δεν θα έβρισκαν προσωπικό οι μιντιάρχες ή θα έπρεπε να το ακριβοπληρώσουν. 

Άλλωστε, είδαμε ότι το κοινό συχνά επιβράβευσε το λόγο και τη λογική ανθρώπων που έσταζαν φρικώδη λαϊκισμό με άρθρωση και ύφος και τόνο που έκανε τους παλιούς ραδιοφωνιτζήδες να θέλουν να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μια γλωσσική αστυνομία θα μας σώσει: http://www.avgi.gr/article/5463346/diasfalisi-tis-poiotitas-tou-logou



 * Ο αυστηρός έλεγχος από επιτροπή -αποτελούμενη από άτομα υψηλού επιστημονικού κύρους- της γλωσσικής επάρκειας των συντακτών κειμένων καθώς και των υποψήφιων για επαγγελματική χρήση του μικροφώνου (παρουσιαστών εκπομπών, ανταποκριτών).

* Η επαγγελματική τους ιδιότητα να μην αναγνωρίζεται χωρίς την προηγούμενη βεβαίωση που θα χορηγεί η επιτροπή αυτή. Η ατελής γνώση των ελληνικών θα καθίσταται απαγορευτικός παράγοντας επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης.


Όνομα για την Επιτροπή βρήκαν άραγε; Προτείνω _Επιτροπή Ορθής Χρήσης της Γλώσσας._ Έχει την απαιτούμενη οργουελική χροιά.
Την Επιτροπή Αλήθειας πρόλαβε και την καπάρωσε η Ζωή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η _Επιτροπή ορθοέπειας_ θα μπορούσε να ελέγχει πολύ περισσότερες πτυχές, που θα περιλάμβαναν από την πολιτική ορθότητα έως και την ορθοφωνία.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι η _Επιτροπή ορθοέπειας_ θα μπορούσε να ελέγχει πολύ περισσότερες πτυχές, που θα περιλάμβαναν από την πολιτική ορθότητα έως και την ορθοφωνία.



Ωραίο. Θα αρέσει και στον σύντροφο Καμμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Η _Επιτροπή ορθού λόγου_ τι πρόβλημα έχει δηλαδή; :devil:


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η _Επιτροπή ορθού λόγου_ τι πρόβλημα έχει δηλαδή; :devil:



Ακόμα καλύτερο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πάλι κάνεις σαν να μην καταλαβαίνεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας της αγοράς («Θα ήθελα όμως οι δημοσιογράφοι να απαιτείται να τελειώνουν τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση»). Κάποια στιγμή, με την έκρηξη των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ, χρειάστηκε να στελεχωθούν δεκάδες νέοι ραδιοσταθμοί και τηλεοράσεις και έντυπα και ύστερα διαδικτυακοί τόποι. Με φτηνό προσωπικό. Επομένως τα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης δεν ήταν πάντα τόσο αυστηρά και, αν απαιτούσες να έχουν όλοι αυτοί πτυχία πανεπιστημίου και εξοικείωση με τις θετικές επιστήμες και άρτια ορθοφωνία εκεί που θα την απαιτούσε το μέσο (ίσως και μεταφραστικές δεξιότητες, όπως ζητά η Αλεξάνδρα), ή δεν θα έβρισκαν προσωπικό οι μιντιάρχες ή θα έπρεπε να το ακριβοπληρώσουν.
> 
> Άλλωστε, είδαμε ότι το κοινό συχνά επιβράβευσε το λόγο και τη λογική ανθρώπων που έσταζαν φρικώδη λαϊκισμό με άρθρωση και ύφος και τόνο που έκανε τους παλιούς ραδιοφωνιτζήδες να θέλουν να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα.



Δεν πρόκειται απλά για κανόνες της αγοράς. Μιλάμε για έλεγχο μέσων και έναν από τους παράγοντες που καθορίζουν την παιδεία του λαού. Τα ΜΜΕ είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα ΜΜΕ είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.



Τα σχολεία είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα πανεπιστήμια είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα νοσοκομεία είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα δικαστήρια είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα υπουργεία είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα αεροδρόμια είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα λιμάνια είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα ΜΜΕ είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Οι ΜΚΟ είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Οι θρησκείες είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα φαρμακεία είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα περίπτερα είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
Τα φόρουμ είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς.
.....
(Ευτυχώς που τo DOS και τα Windows και ο Ιστός και όλα αυτά δεν ήταν πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση για να αντιμετωπίζονται απλά σαν άλλο ένα είδος επιχείρησης που παίζει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς κι έτσι έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας το κόπι-πέιστ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; Ισοπέδωση;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; Ισοπέδωση;


Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης, έλεγε παλιά ένας φίλος. :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 13, 2015)

Αναβιώνω το νήμα επειδή είχα δύο κρούσματα σε δύο μέρες και θέλω να πω τον πόνο μου. Αυτή την εποχή μπαίνουν στα Γυμνάσια τα διαγωνίσματα του α' τριμήνου και, σε τμήματα που έχουν δυσλεξικούς μαθητές (δηλαδή σε όλα), καλούνται όσοι συνάδελφοι έχουν κενό να επιτηρήσουν την εξέταση ώστε ο συνάδελφος που έβαλε τα θέματα να εξετάσει προφορικά τους δυσλεξικούς. Έτσι, έτυχε να κάνω επιτήρηση, χθες και σήμερα, σε εξετάσεις νεοελληνικής γλώσσας της Γ΄ και της Α΄ Γυμνασίου. Δύο διαφορετικές τάξεις, δύο διαφορετικοί φιλόλογοι, αλλά το ίδιο ουσιαστικά θέμα. Ποιο άλλο; Το γκραν σουξέ των φιλολόγων. Η γλώσσα μας που συρρικνώνεται.

Το διαγώνισμα της Γ΄ Γυμνασίου ήταν κόπι πέιστ το διαγώνισμα που παρέθεσα το 2012 στο #29, από την ίδια συνάδελφο φυσικά (η οποία προφανώς έχει αδυναμία στο Λερναίο). Το έχουμε συζητήσει αναλυτικά, οπότε, με μια μικρή δόση απόγνωσης, το προσπερνάω.

Το διαγώνισμα της Α΄ Γυμνασίου το έβαλε άλλη συνάδελφος και περιείχε, μεταξύ άλλων, το ακόλουθο κείμενο:

Η τηλεόραση έχει μεγάλη ευθύνη για τη συρρίκνωση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Κι αυτό γιατί η τηλεόραση βασίζεται στην εικόνα, που θεωρείται γρήγορη, άμεση, "εύκολη", ζωντανή και ευχάριστη. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να παραγκωνίζεται στη συνείδηση των Ελλήνων ο λόγος και ειδικά ο γραπτός. Από την άλλη πολύ συχνά συναντάμε στην τηλεόραση δημοσιογράφους με κακή έως ανύπαρκτη γλωσσική κατάρτιση. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, που χειρίζονται δημόσια το λόγο, γίνονται αρνητικά γλωσσικά πρότυπα για ολόκληρη την ελληνική κοινωνία. Τέλος, η γλώσσα της τηλεοπτικής διαφήμισης είναι κωδικοποιημένη και γεμάτη νεολογισμούς. Με αυτό τον τρόπο περιορίζει την εκφραστικότητα της γλώσσας και αλλοιώνει τα νοήματά της. Γενικότερα, λοιπόν, η τηλεόραση βλάπτει τη γλώσσα όχι μόνο όσων την παρακολουθούν, αλλά και ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας.

Το θέμα ζητούσε από τους μαθητές να δώσουν έναν πλαγιότιτλο και να εντοπίσουν τη θεματική πρόταση, τις λεπτομέρειες και την κατακλείδα.

Έχω κουραστεί να αναμασώ τα ίδια και τα ίδια, αλλά δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει η ευκολία με την οποία ορισμένοι άνθρωποι (και ιδίως φιλόλογοι) επιχειρηματολογούν παραθέτοντας αβίαστα προδήλως αντιφατικές προτάσεις. Και όχι μόνο δεν διακρίνουν καμία αντίφαση στα επιχειρήματά τους, αλλά θεωρούν ότι το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο καταλήγουν είναι πάνω-κάτω αυτονόητο —και αν τύχει να το αμφισβητήσεις, σε αντιμετωπίζουν σαν να είσαι τρελός (το έχω ζήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές). 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα των διαφημίσεων είναι γεμάτη νεολογισμούς χρησιμοποιείται, για κάποιον λόγο, ως αυτονόητο τεκμήριο υπέρ της άποψης ότι οι διαφημίσεις περιορίζουν την εκφραστικότητα της γλώσσας. Να δεχθώ ότι τη μεταβάλλουν, ΟΚ. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να υποστηρίζει κανείς ότι οι νεολογισμοί —δηλαδή νέες λέξεις, νέα εκφραστικά μέσα— _περιορίζουν_ την εκφραστικότητα της γλώσσας, και να μην νιώθει καν την ανάγκη να τεκμηριώσει περαιτέρω αυτό το συμπέρασμα;

Βρίσκω επίσης εξόχως εντυπωσιακή την κατακλείδα, ότι η τηλεόραση δεν βλάπτει μόνο όσους την παρακολουθούν, αλλά και όσους _δεν_ την παρακολουθούν! Εντάξει, δεν λέω, ωραίος μπαμπούλας είναι η τηλεόραση, αλλά τόσο παντοδύναμος πια;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 14, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Έχω κουραστεί να αναμασώ τα ίδια και τα ίδια, αλλά δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει η ευκολία με την οποία ορισμένοι άνθρωποι (και ιδίως φιλόλογοι) επιχειρηματολογούν παραθέτοντας αβίαστα προδήλως αντιφατικές προτάσεις. Και όχι μόνο δεν διακρίνουν καμία αντίφαση στα επιχειρήματά τους, αλλά θεωρούν ότι το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο καταλήγουν είναι πάνω-κάτω αυτονόητο —και αν τύχει να το αμφισβητήσεις, σε αντιμετωπίζουν σαν να είσαι τρελός (το έχω ζήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές).


:φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη: 
Ξέρω τι εννοείς*... Απελπισία με πιάνει όταν συζητώ με τέτοιους ανθρώπους. 
Το μόνο που με παρηγορεί είναι ότι υπάρχουν και απ' τους άλλους. :)

* I know what you mean. Τσκ, τσκ, καταστρέφεται η γλώσσα με τις ξενόφερτες επιρροές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2015)

H τηλεόραση είναι μπαμπούλας γιατί όλοι αυτοί είναι μερικές δεκαετίες πίσω και δεν έχουν ακόμα ανακαλύψει τον νεο μπαμπούλα, το διαδίκτυο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2015)

"Η τηλεόραση έχει μεγάλη ευθύνη για τη συρρίκνωση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Κι αυτό γιατί η τηλεόραση βασίζεται στην εικόνα..."

Δηλαδή την εποχή που ο αναλφαβητισμός ήταν δεδομένος η γλώσσα δεν εξελισσόταν;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 14, 2015)

SBE said:


> H τηλεόραση είναι μπαμπούλας γιατί όλοι αυτοί είναι μερικές δεκαετίες πίσω και δεν έχουν ακόμα ανακαλύψει τον νεο μπαμπούλα, το διαδίκτυο.



Το έχουν ανακαλύψει. Άλλο αγαπημένο θέμα έκθεσης είναι οι κίνδυνοι πλοήγησης στο διαδίκτυο, και γενικά οι κίνδυνοι των νέων τεχνολογιών. Παντού κίνδυνοι, φθορά, παρακμή. 
Αυτό που μου τη δίνει απίστευτα είναι ότι πάρα πολλά παιδιά δεν τις πιστεύουν αυτές τις μπούρδες αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά τις γράφουν (με το επιχείρημα ότι αυτά θέλει η καθηγήτριά τους να γράψουν). Δηλαδή, στο κατεξοχήν μάθημα που θα έπρεπε να καλλιεργεί την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σκέψης, την έκθεση ιδεών, τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να παπαγαλίζουν ανοησίες.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2015)

Τρίτο χτύπημα. Μπήκα για τρίτη φορά φέτος να επιτηρήσω διαγώνισμα έκθεσης, και το θέμα αφορούσε και πάλι τους ζοφερούς κινδύνους που διατρέχει η ελληνική γλώσσα. Τρία στα τρία. Ιδού το θέμα:

Οι Έλληνες μαθητές στις μέρες μας μαθαίνουν τουλάχιστον μία ή δύο ξένες γλώσσες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Θεωρείτε πως αυτό θα επηρεάσει σε κάποιο βαθμό την ελληνική γλώσσα και τον τρόπο με τον οποίον τη χρησιμοποιούν οι νέοι σήμερα; Γράψτε ένα άρθρο στην εφημερίδα του σχολείου σας, καταγράφοντας τις απόψεις σας στα παρακάτω (sic) ερωτήματα. 
Να αναπτύξετε το θέμα σε ένα κείμενο 300-330 λέξεων.



Αυτή τη φορά δεν άντεξα και έγραψα κι εγώ μια δική μου έκθεση, και την έδωσα στη φιλόλογο να τη διορθώσει. Έγραψα τα εξής:

Οι Έλληνες μαθητές στις μέρες μας μαθαίνουν τουλάχιστον δύο ξένες γλώσσες. Ένας λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι επειδή η διδασκαλία δύο ξένων γλωσσών είναι υποχρεωτική στα αναλυτικά προγράμματα των ελληνικών σχολείων. Στο γυμνάσιο, ειδικότερα, διδάσκονται ως πρώτη ξένη γλώσσα τα αγγλικά και ως δεύτερη συνήθως τα γαλλικά ή τα γερμανικά. Ένας δεύτερος λόγος είναι ότι οι γονείς στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους, συχνά με το ζόρι, σε φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών. Έτσι τα παιδιά, θέλοντας και μη, μαθαίνουν μία ή δύο ξένες γλώσσες, γιατί, όπως και να το κάνεις, άμα παρακολουθείς μαθήματα αγγλικών, γαλλικών κλπ δύο φορές την εβδομάδα επί καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, όλο και κάτι θα μάθεις. Μην ξεχνάτε επίσης ότι οι γονείς στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους στο φροντιστήριο από νεαρή ηλικία, οπότε παραείναι μικρά για να κάνουν κοπάνα.

Η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών επηρεάζει σαφώς τη χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Ειδικότερα, την μπολιάζει με αρκετούς νέους όρους, παρέχοντας διαρκώς νέα εκφραστικά μέσα. Έτσι, με τη συνεχή προσθήκη νεολογισμών, η ελληνική γλώσσα εμπλουτίζεται και εξελίσσεται, αντί να παραμένει στάσιμη. Μακροπρόθεσμα, αυτό θα συμβάλει στην επιβίωση της ελληνικής γλώσσας στον ανταγωνισμό της με τις άλλες γλώσσες, διότι, σε κάθε ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον, ό,τι παραμένει στάσιμο και δεν εξελίσσεται είναι καταδικασμένο να πεθάνει.


Βγήκε βέβαια λίγο μικρότερη απ' όσο έπρεπε (γύρω στις διακόσιες αντί για τριακόσιες λέξεις), αλλά είχα στη διάθεσή μου γύρω στα δέκα λεπτά μόνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2015)

Περιμένω να δω τι βαθμό θα σου βάλει η φιλόλογος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2015)

Έτσι δεν πρόλαβες να αναπτύξεις το τρίτο επιχείρημα: 

Η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών είναι κάτι αρνητικό επειδή μάς φέρνει σε αδιαμεσολάβητη επαφή με ξένους πολιτισμούς και την κουλτούρα τους. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να νερώνει η βαθιά πεποίθησή μας για το αλάθητο του ελληνισμού, την απόλυτη ομορφιά που υπάρχει μόνο στην Ελλάδα από όλο τον κόσμο, την απόλυτη ευφυΐα που είναι συγκεντρωμένη σε αυτή τη γωνίτσα στους πρόποδες των Βαλκανικών Άλπεων και όλα τα άλλα απόλυτα πατριδογνωστικά που μπορούμε να καλλιεργούμε μόνο όταν δεν σπαταλάμε χρόνο με περιττές ξένες γλώσσες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Αυτό το θέμα είναι το πιο ακραίο από τα τρία που μας έχεις μεταφέρει. Και όπως σωστά ανάφερες, έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την πολιτική του υπουργείου παιδείας. Ούτε αυτό δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ο φιλόλογος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2015)

Μα, δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τίποτα. Πουθενά δεν υπονοεί ότι η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών είναι κακή ή ότι θα επηρεάσει αρνητικά την ελληνική γλώσσα. Μπορεί να την επηρεάσει και θετικά! 

Θυμάμαι το θέμα που έγραψα στις πανελλήνιες (πρέπει να το έχω ξαναπεί κάπου): να σχολιάσουμε τη φράση «Ποτέ άλλοτε οι στέγες των σπιτιών των ανθρώπων δεν ήταν τόσο κοντά η μία στην άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα. Και ποτέ άλλοτε οι καρδιές των ανθρώπων δεν ήταν τόσο μακριά η μία από την άλλη, όσο είναι σήμερα». Οι περισσότεροι θεώρησαν ότι έπρεπε να συμφωνήσουν με αυτήν την δήλωση. Εγώ επιχειρηματολόγησα για το αντίθετο και πήρα 19,5, παρά τις ζοφερές προβλέψεις του φιλόλογου της τάξης μου. Η εκφώνηση δεν έλεγε να στηρίξουμε αυτήν την άποψη αλλά να σχολιάσουμε ;) .

Περιμένω κι εγώ εναγωνίως να μάθω τι βαθμό θα πάρεις.


----------



## rogne (Nov 20, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Οι Έλληνες μαθητές στις μέρες μας μαθαίνουν τουλάχιστον μία ή δύο ξένες γλώσσες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Θεωρείτε πως αυτό θα επηρεάσει σε κάποιο βαθμό την ελληνική γλώσσα και τον τρόπο με τον οποίον τη χρησιμοποιούν οι νέοι σήμερα; Γράψτε ένα άρθρο στην εφημερίδα του σχολείου σας, καταγράφοντας τις απόψεις σας στα παρακάτω (sic) ερωτήματα.
> Να αναπτύξετε το θέμα σε ένα κείμενο 300-330 λέξεων.



Μα ναι, πού είναι η προκατάληψη στο θέμα; Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι στη φιλόλογο (και στις απαντήσεις που θέλει να πάρει/ξέρουν οι μαθητές ότι θέλει να πάρει), πάντως στο θέμα δεν τη βλέπω.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 20, 2015)

Έχετε δίκιο και οι δύο. Το θέμα λέει απλά: Γράψτε τις απόψεις σας. Αυτό ακριβώς εκμεταλλεύτηκα με την έκθεση που έγραψα, και αυτό ακριβώς θα υποστηρίξω αν μου αρχίσει τα "ναι, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκες το τάδε...". Όχι, δεν σκέφτηκα το τάδε, και στο κάτω κάτω δεν συμφωνώ με το τάδε. Τις απόψεις μου δεν ζήτησες; Τις δικές σου ήθελες;

Πάντως το θέμα δεν είναι αθώο. Επειδή πρόλαβα να ρίξω μια βιαστική ματιά σε αρκετές εκθέσεις των παιδιών, διαπίστωσα ότι όλοι έγραφαν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια: ότι οι ξένες επιρροές αλλοιώνουν τη γλώσσα, ότι θα σταματήσουμε να λέμε "ανελκυστήρας" αλλά "ασανσέρ" (το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα προφανώς το είχε πει η φιλόλογος στην τάξη, διότι το χρησιμοποιήσαν δύο διαφορετικοί μαθητές) και κάτι άλλα τέτοια. Μόνο ένας αφιέρωσε μια παράγραφο στο ότι οι ξένες λέξεις εμπλουτίζουν τη γλώσσα, αλλά ακόμα και εκείνος στην επόμενη παράγραφο άρχισε τα περί αλλοίωσης κλπ. Με μια κοπέλα που έπιασα κουβέντα στο σχόλασμα, και τη ρώτησα αν πιστεύει πραγματικά ότι κινδυνεύουν τα ελληνικά της επειδή μαθαίνει αγγλικά, μου απάντησε ότι δεν το πιστεύει αλλά ότι η καθηγήτρια αυτά ήθελε να γράψουν. Και όπως έχω πει παραπάνω, αυτό είναι που μου τη δίνει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο: ότι τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να παπαγαλίζουν πράγματα που δεν πιστεύουν, και δεν τολμούν, γιατί δεν τους ενθαρρύνουν να το κάνουν, να γράψουν τις πραγματικές απόψεις τους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2015)

Μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον τρόπο που βγάζουν τα πανεπιστήμια καθηγητές των ελληνικών;


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2015)

Ασφαλέστατα. :angry:


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Πάντως μην νομίζουμε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει αποκλειστικότητα σε τέτοια. Ο γιος κάτι φίλων εδώ στο Λονδίνο πήγαινε μέχρι πρόσφατα σε ένα πολύ κυριλέ ιδιωτικό σχολείο. Ο μικρός θεωρούνταν ταλαντούχος εκθεσογράφος και μου είχε διαβάσει μια-δυο εκθέσεις του που είχαν βραβευτεί. Το θέμα της μίας ήταν κάτι φιλειρηνικό και το άλλο κάτι οικολογικό (ίδια με αυτά που κυκλοφορούσαν όταν εγώ ήμουνα στην αντίστοιχη ηλικία, Τενεκεδούπολη, δηλώσεις σε καλλιστεία και λοιπή σχετική φιλοσοφία*). Οι εκθέσεις ήταν υπερβολικά προχωρημένες για παιδί της ηλικίας του κι αυτό οφειλόταν στο ότι πριν γράψουν την έκθεση είχαν συζητήσει το θέμα στην τάξη και τους είχε δώσει ο δάσκαλος γραμμή τι να γράψουν και πώς. Κι ο μικρός έγραψε την καλύτερη έκθεση γιατί τα έγραψε ακριβώς όπως τα ζήτησαν. 
Συμπέρασμα: η έκθεση παντού ίδια είναι. 

*υπάρχουν και οπαδοί της Τενεκεδούπολης που θα μου ζητήσουν τα ρέστα άμα σχολιάσω αρνητικά την αγαπημένη τους σειρά.


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

